# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Assaults admitted

## Nwicker60

Birthday bash ended in arrest court is told

A YOUNG woman's 21st birthday bash took an unhappy turn when trouble broke out and she ended up being carried out of a house by policeman she had assaulted, a court heard yesterday.

Kirsty Gallacher admitted charges of assault and was ordered to carry out 65 hours unpaid community work.

Wick Sheriff Court was told that the officers were called to the party at a house in the town's Leishman Avenue, followed a report of a disturbance, late on April 22.  They arrived to find Gallacher adopting a hostile, drink-fuelled, stance.

Fiscal Fraser Matheson said that she shouted and swore at them and then decided to lie on the floor on her back, kicking and punching at the officers.

The fiscal added: "Her arms were flailing in a windmill type of motion so the constables decided to lift her. As one of them was getting hold of her at a leg end, Gallacher kicked out and he was knocked off balance. He stumbled at the top of a flight of stairs but, fortunately, he was able to regain his balance and prevent himself falling down them.  The accused was brought under control and carried unceremoniously out of the house."

Solicitor Sheena Mair said that Gallacher, a hair-dressing student, had been drinking "far too much, far too quickly".

Sheriff Andrew Berry commented that assaulting the police, going about their lawful duties, was "a very serious matter" and warned Gallacher, of 2 Bremner's Walk, Wick, that any repetition of her behaviour would have "much more serious consequences".

----------

